# Zone stays on as long as wiires is connected



## kknisley (Oct 16, 2020)

One of my zones stays on if the wire remains connected to the controller, no matter if the controller is on or off. When I disconnect the wire, the zone turns off.

It appears as though the connection at the controller is still charged, even when off. I replaced the controller board once already with no change in status,

Any ideas?


----------



## kknisley (Oct 16, 2020)

Hunter Pro C


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

Disconnect the wire from controller and see if it's hot at the wire or the terminal of the controller. If it's hot at the terminal of the controller with it off, you need a new controller.


----------

